# Long Time Lurker



## TripleG (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been watching the board for quite a while but found a desire to post so here I am.

Thank you to the members that make this forum happen.

G


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 30, 2008)

We have ways of getting to most people eventually. Tell us more about yourself.

Ask not what ControlBooth can do for you; ask what you can do for ControlBooth!

_ControlBooth: The ultimate redistribution of knowledge._​


----------



## Kelite (Oct 31, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> We have ways of getting to most people eventually. Tell us more about yourself.





Yes- do tell us a little about what makes you tick! We may be bouncing some questions your way as well~


----------



## TripleG (Oct 31, 2008)

I need to keep a low profile lest my employer thinks I'm speaking for the company. Keith knows me fairly well though... 

As I said, I've been watching a long time and usually people give quick and good solutions to other people's questions, but I found one that I thought I could actually help on so I wanted to respond.

Just trying to do some good in the neighborhood...


----------



## Kelite (Nov 4, 2008)

It wouldn't be warm and sunny where you happen to be, would it- poster?


----------



## TripleG (Nov 4, 2008)

Why yes...it would be very warm and sunny!


----------



## Kelite (Nov 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Why yes...it would be very warm and sunny!






Gotcha- 


Glad to have you with us!


----------

